# Ada vs. Sheva



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2009)

There's been a lot of comparisons between Leon and Chris but what about these two lovely ladies?
Who would win in a fight?


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 15, 2009)

Ada easily. She has way more experience in battling monsters, and she's never been through an entire game w/ help.

Although Sheva does look slightly better, imo.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 16, 2009)

Ada wins absolutely always no contest.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 19, 2009)

Well in Fighting Ada

But if compare there ass Sheva wins 

Sheva ass wins


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 19, 2009)

Sheva took down Wekser with an armbar. 

Sheva is hotter though. By far.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 19, 2009)

You gotta be kidding me. She's ugly as sin.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha

Sheva > Ada

Ada had nothing in the way of curves or a body that resembles anything close to a "gaming" female.  She's shaped closer to a 12 year old Asian school girl.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't believe I'm agreeing with The Anti-Existence, but Ada is hotter by far.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

What why???? Dude she isn't hot at all.....


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 20, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> What why???? Dude she isn't hot at all.....


Because legs and personality.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Eh..... To each his own.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 20, 2009)

Uh...
Who's ada again? 

and how could you think Sheva is ugly?!  SHE'S GORGOUS!


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

He doesn't think she's ugly, he thinks Ada is hotter by far.....
vs

Eh I'll find a better Sheva picture later.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 20, 2009)

They're both beautiful, but I love the way Sheva looks. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





vs





Sheva reminds me of Adriana Lima somewhat, IMO.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 20, 2009)

Freshmen at my high school have more mature bodies than Ada.

Sheva has a hot body, a gorgeous face, big, sexy lips, and a sexy voice to top it off.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2009)

You go o a high school with guys who have better bodies than this?


Lucky bastard.

And Sheva's accent just got on my nerves.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 20, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Freshmen at my high school have more mature bodies than Ada.
> 
> Sheva has a hot body, a gorgeous face, big, sexy lips, and a sexy voice to top it off.


Ada Wong is _Chinese_, she's not supposed to be gigantic. Good for all of you who completely missed the point.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2009)

Femme fatale is sexier  than sidekick commando also.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Femme fatale is sexier  than sidekick commando also.





The Anti-Existence said:


> You go o a high school with guys who have better bodies than this?
> 
> 
> Lucky bastard.
> ...


Dude she's putting a arch in her back.......... Sheva has a better body hands down you can't argue that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2009)

It depends on what you want in a woman's body. A woman can have a beautiful body and not be sporting giant boobs.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 20, 2009)

I personally don't like my women shaped like some 12 year old, but hey that's just me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 20, 2009)

Good thing Ada isn't shaped anything like that.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 20, 2009)

Who the fuck said anything about a woman being gigantic?

I like a woman to have more than little bumps, but not gigantic in proportion.

Sheva has a curved, sexy body, is hotter facially, and has a sexier voice.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 20, 2009)

...

C'mon guys, this is totally based on personal preference about which is "hotter". Everyone has thier own taste's in women...


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 20, 2009)

I think it's better just have their own opinons, you're right about people having different tastes in women, TAE. 

But on my side of the view, Sheva is gorgous. <3


----------

